
Microsoft Now Has a Usable Dark Theme for File Explorer in Windows 10 - rbanffy
https://www.bleepingcomputer.com/news/microsoft/microsoft-now-has-a-usable-dark-theme-for-file-explorer-in-windows-10/
======
Fjolsvith
Bah. I hate Microsoft for taking away color customization in windows. I'm not
colorblind.

